

Looking for hacker roommate in Palo Alto - mike-

We're looking for a 4th roommate for our hacker-filled house in midtown Palo Alto. We are three male engineers aged 23-25: one works for Facebook, the other two are co-founders of a small web consultancy doing e-commerce, live video stuff, and analytics. We're into web stuff, cycling, running, good food, and building fun toys. We'd love to find another entrepreneurial work hard/play hard type.<p>It's not really a "hacker house" in that we don't work at home, and we're not looking for people who are only working there. However, you're welcome (and encouraged) to move in if you want to work at home.<p>See photos here:
http://bit.ly/3b8wir<p>The house is very expansive (~3500 sq feet) and comfortable with lots of goodies: pool, sauna, deck, grill, 60" hdtv, many couches, space for guests, fireplace, washer/dryer, hardwood floors, great landlord, and plenty of garage and closet space for storage/bikes. The location is convenient to Facebook, Google, Stanford, California Ave, and the San Antonio caltrain, and great for biking to all of those places. Rent is $1050/mo plus $1250 security deposit.<p>Email deactivated [at] gmail.com if you're interested.
======
mattiss
Sure looks sweet. I would totally be interested if I had work connections down
there. Good luck!

------
jli
a bit expensive, but looks nice

